# Mexico, Cyprus



## kritty1010 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi!  I've just joined after reading about the site in an on-line UK newspaper and am learning a great deal in a very short amount of time.  

We live in Canada and are considering leaving the country for treatment w) donor eggs.  The clinic we are looking at has locations in both Mexico and Cyprus, and I am wondering if anyone has had any experience with either of those two locations. The company is based out of Switzerland (Elite).

Is there a reason most people chose Russia and Spain?  Location, cost, quality, waiting lists, good birth rates?

The clinic we are considering was referred to us by our clinic, and they coordinate with each other over the course of the procedure, but I would really like to know if anyone has had any experience with this company or at least treatment in Mexico or Cyprus.  

Thanks very much all the information everyone has already posted, and, hopefully, anything you might have on this question.

K


----------



## Angel KJ (May 23, 2007)

Hi kritty,

I would be interested to know too... do you have any idea who the consultant is in charge...??
I live in Cy and have not heard anything.. but v interesting.

Angel


----------

